# wizz, maxtrax, tko



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

Looking to get a routed track, don't now what one to go with. If you have some experience. With any tracks let me know, Looking to hopefully get a quick buy from a company hopefully. Let me now what you think. Thanks in advance Brett


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Brett,
Were are you in NJ you can come over give my Max try?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

in south Jersey, Washington township, where are you


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The quick buy part from the manufacturer is not going to happen. These take time to make and are made to order. I love my Max and also race on 2 nice TKOs.


----------



## Groovedaddy (Oct 20, 2006)

Good point with the quick buy. You need to try some before you pull the trigger on a track. Make sure you try a Brystal. I have one with one more on order. The on order track is in the design phase. Don't rush you're going to have the layout for a while.


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks for the response everybody, I now its takes time to get a track, and good points I heard here, try them if you can before you buy one, I just don't want a horrer story like some people had before with some of the comanys, thanks anymore info would be great.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Does anybody have a link for Brystal tracks?

Dave


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Max had an issue for a while, but is back at it.


----------



## Big Dawg 714 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Tko*

Very pleased with my TKO also was a pleasure to bussiness with Todd


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I would say a wiz track

they are almost the same as the max track, but i have not seen anyone complain about long waits

plus with the wiz/max kind of tracks, you are not stuck with 1 layout!
you can extra pieces over time or at once to change your layout!

they all drive very well


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Omega said:


> Does anybody have a link for Brystal tracks?
> 
> Dave



No link. Not sure he has a web page. But, Owners name is Bryan Henden Phone is (503) 651-3040. That's near Portland Ore. so time your call accordingly. 

Later The raced on several Brystal tracks and never found a bad one Rockinator


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

TheRockinator said:


> No link. Not sure he has a web page. But, Owners name is Bryan Henden Phone is (503) 651-3040. That's near Portland Ore. so time your call accordingly.
> 
> Later The raced on several Brystal tracks and never found a bad one Rockinator


Seconded! I love mine!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Are the routed tracks of Bowman & Brystal similar in quality??


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

I've run on both and like them both but it's kind of an apples and oranges thing. Brad's tracks are swoopie, twisted, and used primarily for t-jets. The ones I've run on were the dull finished pvc. Not to say he couldn't make them out of a glossier material. Brystal tracks are usually flat and fast with a glossy sticky finish. Not to say he can't make them out of a dull material and as curvy/swoopie as you might like. Just saying that's the way each of them usually build a track.

Later The now running digital Scalextric on plastic Rockinator


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

what are the costs per foot for each brand?

TKO
wiz
bowmam
max
brystal

thanks


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

T-Rock, I believe Brad has different rail for a choice of inline or T-jet.
Does Brystal have different rail choices available?


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

15807brett said:


> Looking to get a routed track, don't now what one to go with. If you have some experience. With any tracks let me know, Looking to hopefully get a quick buy from a company hopefully. Let me now what you think. Thanks in advance Brett


Here are some nice pics and the home pages for all the tracks you mentioned !

http://slotters.weebly.com/custom-track-builders.html


----------



## northwest slot (Dec 1, 2009)

Brystal has a proprietary rail they use and only use. The rail was cut precisely to minimize variation and provide the ability to set up a car that will run the same on all of his tracks with the only variation being the track material and the layout. The tracks are awesome. He does not put up a website, you will have to contact him directly for a quote. If I had more space I would have one of his continuous rail tracks.


----------

